# 2014 Ford Taurus SHO - Hinnant Designs



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

Recently picked up a 2014 Ford Taurus SHO and one of the first things that I always get done to a car is the audio system (well after I purchased an LMS Stage IV+ tune for the ecoboost motor). I'm in the Army and move around a lot so I always have to start from scratch looking for a good shop to do the work. Used DIYMA this time to find someone based on the work they had done which led me to Home and Howard who has started a few build logs.

Based on the logs the work he does looks top notch. I originally planned on a fairly low key build with some JL C3-650's (now for sale), JL 12w6v3, PG Xenon 200.2 (now for sale) and JL JX 1000/1. Through some conversations with Howard we are now doing the following build that will start Friday.

Mosconi 4to6 DSP, PHD FB Pro 6.1 Component Speakers run Active with a Mosconi Gladen One 120.4, the JL 12w6v3 and JL JX 1000/1.

Going to be a simple/hidden design for the sub and amps similar to what Howard has done previously with a false floor in the trunk. using the DSP because I have to keep the OEM HU. No real good options for putting in an aftermarket unit with how car manufacturers are integrating multiple functions into a single HU design.

Thoughts and input?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Gonna be cool man looking forward to seeing this


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I know that he will do your car proud, and yes it is a better selection of equipment the second time around no offense.


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, I did get the C3's and the PG amp at some great prices. Even thinking of keeping them for a beater car build at some point.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No really I did not mean to offend you, I was just thinking you only want to do this once, and the second selection of gear to me would be the winner.


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

No offense taken, and your point is the main reason I swapped. Now I just have to sit patiently for a week.....

Howard is probably already tired of all the emails.

lol

I have annoying hearing, and by annoying I mean I'm sensitive to rattles and high frequencies (in the military we get hearing checks often and the techs are always surprised and what I can hear). Having said that sound deadening is going to be an important part of this. The SHO is a nice performance sedan (400hp with the tune) but not rattle free.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow 400hp, now that really means you're going to have a blast with this car. May I ask what color it is ?


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

Technically called 'darkside' but it is black with emerald green flake.

In the shade it looks black, in the sun it reflects a emerald green flake.

Not my car, and not a SHO, but shows the color. NWS due to ******* language...lol...just put it on mute, trust me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWGRC_TthVs


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Howard will take good care of you. I met Howard a couple months ago, planning a proper install for my M3. He is a good guy. I'm on hold for now due to budget. He convinced me to upgrade my gear too. I'll be curious to see how it all turns out. Good luck!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd consider doing a 6to8 instead of the 4to6 in case of future expansion. I don't think they cost that much extra. This is from someone who bought a 6ch processor and now wishes they had an 8ch one. haha


----------



## watts (Oct 11, 2012)

Sub'd

Potentially getting a 2013 Sho (used) in the spring. Interested in what you're doing with the sub setup. Planning to only add a sub (famous last words!) to the stock system of whatever I get.

Is yours the performance package (no spare)?


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

I have the performance package, no spare.

Going to build a false floor with the sub placed where the spare goes.

Hinnants' website has some examples of those types of builds.


----------



## watts (Oct 11, 2012)

I've seen his work on the challenger (my other possible new car is a chrysler 300) and his false floor in the accord sedan. My vision is a false floor a'la bing/hinnant. Interested to see what he fabs up!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

...you people just wait until I get my 2016 Mustang GT. 

SHO is an awesome car. I got lucky and got the ONLY one Hertz had, apparently, as a rental car when they didn't have my econoshit available. That was kind of cool.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice car. I almost bought a 13sho demo car, was that black/greenish color. I loved the color and really liked the car, just couldn't get a deal worked out with the dealer. 

Will be cool to see one with a system built.


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

Got the PHD FB Pro 6.1 Components in. http://www.phd.it/welcome_to/speakers/fb61_kit.asp

Looks like there were some small design changes compared to the pics I've seen elsewhere (no logo on dust cap etc...).




























Review of the set. Somethings appear to be different from what was reviewed such as the aluminum housing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_cZudlWCGo

Example of them playing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WaH_3cEME0


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well here are some inside shots of the interior dash and head unit setup. I started the tear down and will start the wire runs and doors in the morning. will post work log next week when finished. 



















Here is the equipment


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Fast GXP said:


> Got the PHD FB Pro 6.1 Components in. PHD - Speakers - Model FB 6.1 KIT -
> 
> Looks like there were some small design changes compared to the pics I've seen elsewhere (no logo on dust cap etc...).
> 
> ...


the first video is of the competition series FB 6.1 which the mid handles 100w rms per side. The FB 6.1 pros mids handle 150w rms per side they have three layers of fiberglass and yellow back side of the cone. most people that run active uses the FB 6.1 Pros mids and the AF 1.C Tweeter from the AF line. 

The second video is of the entry level PHD Mf line. Which are the MF 6.1 KIT 
using a mineral fiber cone.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My goodness, that dash looks like something from a Star Wars lol. Where do you even begin to look when driving.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah I love the way everything is laid out on the dash. One of my favorite dashes now. lol


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

Ha! I actually like the dash setup. Only thing I don't like is how automakers keep integrating everything into the HU.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

sub! lways liked the taurus SHO.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

How much do the 4to6 processors go for? I only need 2 way plus sub and my car has a stock Bose system so that may be the one for me, is it better than a Bit Ten?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Call me greedy, but I need/want/need to see more and updated photos. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

Howard has been busy putting the finishing touches on the sub/amp rack and running the power cable.

He also ran into an issue with the Ford Sync setup running all controls through the AMP/DSP unit. He had wanted to get an unprocessed/equalized signal preamp, but doing that would result in loss of volume control and other features. Now we are going to get the signal post amp and then into the 4to6.

Here are some photo's.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I am sure that those minor set backs will be handled quickly. As far as what has been done so far, looks like you are coming to the home stretch. I'm figuring that all will be done by Friday after Christmas at this rate, good deal.


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> Well I am sure that those minor set backs will be handled quickly. As far as what has been done so far, looks like you are coming to the home stretch. I'm figuring that all will be done by Friday after Christmas at this rate, good deal.



Ha! Hope not, has to be done tomorrow, and Howard is tracking. I ship the car to Germany on Monday.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks good got me motivated !


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

Howard is doing a great job. He pays attention to the small details.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now are you currently in the States, or are you in Germany ?


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm still in Maryland. Decided to get the stereo done before I shipped it since it costs a bit more to do in Europe.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

gonna be nice...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok here is where I become Mr. Nosey lol, but what was the outcome of the build? Was everything done on time and the car is bumping on its way to Germany.


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

Going to pick it up tomorrow. He is just tuning the DSP right now. Took a little longer than expected, but that is fine for quality work.

Some more pictures:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks very nice, I'm sure your chomping at the bit to hear it.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

It was a very hacked week, but i enjoyed working on this car. I have to give it to ford this is a great design and setup. Thanks to rob for his resources and input and patience during this build. Alright guys here are the updated pictures of the complete build.


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

It was a job well done, now I need to learn how to use this DSP. Almost too many settings. Tweets are still a bit bright as you turn the volume up so I think the gain might be too high at the amp? Either that or lower the gains at the DSP.

Think it would probably be best to have a slightly lower gain at the amp to reduce noise/heat.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Looks Great! Nice work Howard! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Old Skewl said:


> Looks Great! Nice work Howard! Merry Christmas to you!


Thanks, Merry Christmas!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

alright here are pictures of the build step by step.



Starting from the front, I used an Stinger anl fuse holder to protect the sound system.









Moving on to the door panels, I used blackhole tiles on the inside of the doors sheet metal to control the back waves and vibrations. Then focal BAM deadening was used for door panels and seal the door.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Next the speaker adapters was made to house the PHD 6.1 pros 6.5" mids.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Then the adapter and mid are mounted to the door. then the door opening is sealed using the Focal Bam deadening.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Door panel


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

same treatment to the driver side rear door


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice work there


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

That's great stuff from Hinnant!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

moving to the passenger side which received the same as the driver side


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

the rear door


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Now moving on to the pillars. removed oem tweeter and replaced with the PHD silk tweeter.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

14 ga wire runs for the tweeters


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

next the signal for the OEM Sony system.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Then removed all the oem subs and center speaker from the rear deck. The rear door speakers were left in place but disconnected. some area of the rear deck received deadening.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

more deadening, trunk deck lid, trunk rear trim and trunk floor.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

the enclosure and amp rack floor base.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

enclosure and amp rack build


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

trim panel test fit in trunk


















sub and amp protective grills


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Looks good Howard!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Old Skewl said:


> Looks good Howard!


Thanks, don't be a stranger stop through sometime.


----------



## optimizer (Jul 13, 2018)

Fast GXP said:


> Howard has been busy putting the finishing touches on the sub/amp rack and running the power cable.
> 
> He also ran into an issue with the Ford Sync setup running all controls through the AMP/DSP unit. He had wanted to get an unprocessed/equalized signal preamp, but doing that would result in loss of volume control and other features. Now we are going to get the signal post amp and then into the 4to6.
> 
> Here are some photo's.


how did you find out about the issue with ford sync? i have a 2014 SEL taurus with the 8 inch touchscreen and sync, bit not the sony setup.


----------

